# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Turqia Ne Europe? Jo Faleminderit

## arbereshi_niko

*Marre nga nje artikull ne nje gazete*

Turqia ne Europe? Jo feleminderit.
Nga  Il Giornale di Vicenza 
Presidenti i keshillit te ministrave, Silvio Berluskoni ka thene edhe nje here me forze, ne viziten e tij per nje bashkepunim dypalesh ne Izmir, mbeshtetjen e i tij qe Turqia te bej pjese ne Bashkimin Europian.
Une per vete jam krejtetsisht kunder, keshtu ju shpjegoj edhe ne menyre skematike aresyet.                           a) Turqia eshte nje vend qe nuk I perket as historikisht dhe as kulturalisht, as gjeografikisht kontekstit europian. Bashkimi Europian qe te vleresohet dhe te kete jete te gjate, duhet qe te kete baza te forta dhe te perbashketa, ndryshe do te identifikohet vetem si eurolandia, si njesi gjeografike dhe vetem kaq!           b) Turqia nuk ka njohur asnje here genocidin e armeneve ( gati dy milione armene te masakruar  nga 1915 deri ne 1922 ), duke kerkuar gjithnje te arrihej nje  mbyllje perfundimtare  edhe per sa I perket popullit kurd dhe respektimin e te drejtave te njeriut qe duket sikur jane  optional  , duke kujtuar ketu edhe trajtimin qe u behet kurdeve neper burgjet turke. Te mos flasim pastaj per pafundesine e kercenimeve qe u behen te krishtereve, duke kulminuar ne vrasjet e shume fetareve ne keto vitet e fundit.                                     c) Europa duhet te mbetet euopiane dhe e krishtere ; Jo pra ti lejohet pasaporta europiane gati shtate dhjete milion turqish, muslimanesh me gjithe konseguencat qe mund te shkaktojne.  Ketu nuk behet fjale per te blinduar Europen, pasi me realitete si Turqia mund te gjinden forma bashkepunimi dypalesh te tipeve te ndryshme, kooperime  ne rruge te çfare do lloji, etj. Por qe Europa duhet te mbese europiane dhe e krishtere, e ankoruar civilitetit te saj, kultures se saj.                                                                                              Duke e mbyllur, keshtu tha Valery Giscard dEstaing , atehere president i Kushtetutes Europiane,  Turqia nuk eshte nje vend europian, ku hyrja ne komunitet mund edhe te çoje ne fundin e Europes. Ata qe mbeshtesin hyrjen e saj, jane armiq te Bashkimit Europian.
Ka mundesi qe tia shpjegoje njeri, kavalierit Silvio Berluskoni?

ETTORE BEGGIATO
www.ettorebeggiato.org

Pasi keni lexuar keto fraza, desha te beja nje analize; pra keshtu e mendojne nje pale europinesh, po ne si nje popull midis, çfare mendimesh kemi ne lidhje me temen?
Ju falem nderit.

----------


## white-knight

Qe te hysh ne Europe duhet ti perkasesh kultures europiane.I perket Turqia kesaj kulture?
Une them JO keshtu qe mos u lodh kot me kete teme arbereshi.Eshte pyetje retorike.
Turqia ne Europe?Kurre ne kete mijevjecar dhe ne te ardhshmin.

p.s Mos cuditesh kur te dali ndonje turk qe i do vellezerit ne BE.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Cdo OSMANI ne BE!!Ska asnje lidhje,te mbaj radhen aty,se jemi ne para*

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Turqia ne Europe?Kurre ne kete mijevjecar dhe ne te ardhshmin.


Eshte fakt qe politikanet europian nuk jane te gjithe te te njejtit mendim, psh. Sarkosy nuk eshte dakort me Berluskonin
Pra linja qe ka Berlyska, nuk eshte nje linje e perbashket, ndoshta ky I fundit niset nga qellime personale dhe me te drejte parashtron idete e tija personale.
Dikush ka arritur deri aty sa te thote qe nje gje e tille te jete nje  krushqi e pamundur
Une per veten time, jam dakort per nje hyrje te Turqise ne Bashkimin Europian, me gjithe se nuk i kam idete e qarta, por mendoj se; do te ishte nje biznes i mire, pasi qe do te dizaktovohej nje here e per gjithmone mendimi i Turqise si vend islamik, ku civiliteti europian te dilte fitues, jo per hegjemoni ose aresye te ndryshme, por vetem si kulture ne nje fare mase superiore, pasi perhapet ne menyre laike dhe te lire, e pra kush nuk e do kete te bekuar liri, leri pra njerezit te qarkullojne lirshem, prespektivat do te jene me te mira per te ardhmen.
Qellimi i hyrjes se Turqise, nuk eshte qellim nenshtrimi ose  i marrjes se Kostantinopojes, por nje qellim me fisnik, ku liria e njeriut, te mos mbetet vetem prone e nje pjese njerezish te nje latitudini te caktuar , pasi Zoti i beri njerezit te gjithe nje lloj, pra le te jene te gjithe te lire dhe ne paqe, por qe duke i ndaluar kjo pjese eshte e destinuar qe te vuaj izolimin dhe mund te krijoje aleanca te tjera, si kunderpergjigje!
Nuk eshte Europa qe duhet te kete frike, pasi ka boll baza te kosoliduara dhe nuk ka asnje rrezik!

----------


## Arpos

S'ja vlen te diskutohet.

Edhe Turkia, si Shqipnia, Bosnja e Kosova do te hyjn ne "kontierin" Evrope.

----------


## white-knight

> Nuk eshte Europa qe duhet te kete “frike”, pasi ka boll baza te kosoliduara dhe nuk ka asnje rrezik!


Franca eshte kunder me sa di une.Nqs do kemi nje anetarsim te Turqise ne BE do ishte nje gabim sepse do kemi dyndje me gjyma te popullsise injorante turke neper Europe.Do ndodhi e njeta gje qe ndodhi me rumunet kur moren antarsimin dhe tani po perzehen,por Turqia eshte 5 here me e madhe se Rumania dhe merri vete parasysh pasojat.
Turqia nuk i takon as kultures  sic thashe  dhe as fizionomise europiane.C do gje eshte kunder saj.Te futej Turqia ne BE eshte njelloj e drejte si te futej Senegali.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> S'ja vlen te diskutohet.
> 
> Edhe Turkia, si Shqipnia, Bosnja e Kosova do te hyjn ne "kontierin" Evrope.


Pse nuk ja vlen? Per mua eshte kushti qe Europa te shkoje drejt nje stabiliteti ...
Qe Turqia duhet te bej pjese ne Bashkimin Europian, ka vetem avantazhe…, por qe avantazhi me i madh do te ishte; ballafaqimi i nje kulture “laike” por qe ne themel ka islamin, me nje kulture “laike” por qe ne themel te saja ka filozofine helenike, te drejten romane dhe me kryesorja bazen e krishterimit si faktor determinues ne Kushtetuten Europiane.
Nuk do te jete nje perplasje, por nje ballafaqim, ku njera pale do te ndryshoje edhe qendrim, ku i dihet si refleks edhe te pasqyroje nje sistem te ri ne boten e Lindjes se Mesme, ku pasi te jete eksperimentuar dhe perqafuar nga muslimane te europes dhe Azise se Vogel, te imitohet edhe nga popuj te tjere qe lengojne mentalitete mesjetare.
Keshtu qe te behet e mundur nje integrim shoqeror me i gjere ne shkalle Mesdhetare qe si kusht te kete edhe mbarevajtje dhe paqe ne kohe te zgjatur. 
Kjo eshte aresyeja qe me shtyn te pranoj me zell edhe berjen pjese te Turqise ne Europe!

----------


## Arpos

..duke mos u futur ne kulturen islamike, se dihet qe turkia eshte laike, siq eshte franca por kulturen judeo-krishtere nuk mund tia mohoj askush.

Mendoj qe evropa me zgjerimin e kufijve, mund ti kontrolloje me mir pikat kufitare, sidomos fluxin e madhe te emigrantëve dhe mallin ilegal kinez që futët ne territorin evropjan. Turkia eshte vendi ideal per ta kontrroluar edhe nga Azia, edhe nga Afrka ! Nëse kjo portë mbyllët, evropjanet dhe ekonima e tyre dalin fitimtar.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> ..duke mos u futur ne kulturen islamike, se dihet qe turkia eshte laike, siq eshte franca por kulturen judeo-krishtere nuk mund tia mohoj askush.
> 
> Mendoj qe evropa me zgjerimin e kufijve, mund ti kontrolloje me mir pikat kufitare, sidomos fluxin e madhe te emigrantëve dhe mallin ilegal kinez që futët ne territorin evropjan. Turkia eshte vendi ideal per ta kontrroluar edhe nga Azia, edhe nga Afrka ! Nëse kjo portë mbyllët, evropjanet dhe ekonima e tyre dalin fitimtar.



Nuk e kuptoj se ku e gjete kete, qe fluksi i emigracionit vjen nga Turqia, ose nepermjet rruges se saj tokesore??? Pastaj mallrat qe vijne nga Kina....???
ç'lidhje kane keto. Nese ti thua qe integrimi i popujve te ngjashem me turkun si rezultat i faktorit religjon, pra pasi turku te beje pjese ne Europe, ndoshta ke te drejte, por qe me pare dehet kuptuar ku eshte eshe çalimi ...
Flasim pak per emigracionin, por gjithje ne lidhje me besimin fetar...

Atehere te bejm nje shembull, ne shume vende te Eurpes ka emigrante qe ç’do vend edhe i emerton simbas te folures, psh, ne Itali i quajne “extracomunitari” qe do te thote jasht komunitetit europin. Ok , pra keta emigrante qe vijne nga vende jo muslimane ku ne perberjen e tyre dhe si themel te mentalitetit kane krishterimin, pasi duam ose nuk duam ne feja eshte shkak determinues ne jeten civile dhe rregullat e atij vendi ku si besim eshte nje ne mazhorance…
Integrimi i ketyre emigranteve qe jane nga vende te krishtera, eshte provuar, qe te jete nje integrim shume me i shpeje, por qe e njejta gje nuk mund te thuhet ( ne pergjithesi ), per sa u perket atyre qe jane nga vende ku Islami eshte prevalent, pasi ne doktrinen e tij parashihet si e drejte dhe e shenjte jointegrimi…  Qendrat islamike kerkojne qe ne ç’do menyre te zevendesojne vendin nga edhe keta emigrante vijne, per te bere pikerisht ate qe keta fatkeq, ne nje toke te lire, pasi eshte toke e krishtere, te jene edhe me te lire se ne toke te tyre te preardhjes…
Nuk eshte i rralle rasti, kur keto komunitete vetgetizohen duke u mbyllur ne guacken e tyre dhe shpesh te kerkojne edhe shkolla islamike, ku rinia e ketyre emigranteve te jete sa me pak ne kontakt direkt me rinine vendase, gjoja me pretekstin qe keshtu ruhen edhe traditat, por qe qellimisht behen per te kontrolluar komunitetet muslimane. Kronikat na japin nje pasqyre te gjere ne lidhje me kete sistem te ndjekur nga ta.   Ku shpesh shohim edhe organizime grupesh te besimtareve te fese islamike, te “pushtojne qendra qytetesh ose rruge kalimtare ne qendra, ku edhe improvizohen lutje ne mase, gjithnje keto organizime jane paqesore, por qe tentojne te terheqin vemendje publikut, me kerkesat e tyre te panumerta, jo pse i mungojne institucione ose dhe godina per te celebruar lutjet e tyre, por thjesht si per te “detyruar”, qarqet udheheqese ne ate rrajon, qe te pranoje kushte dhe kerkesa qe jane larg nevojave te verteta dhe urgjente. Keshtu pasi kerkohen dhe rikerkohen gjera qe as nuk mund te plotesohen, ata ( kreret e ketyre komuniteteve ), lene te kuptojne qe asnje qark qeveritar qofte ky edhe jo lokal, te nderhyje ne punet e brendeshme te ketij komuniteti, pasi qe kerkesat e tyre nuk realizohen, “keshtu na lini rehat neve”!
Pikerisht kjo gje ben edhe te mendojme qe integrimi nuk mund te jete jo i mundimshem dhe me vuajtje, nga pala muslimane, pasi qe kronikat e mediave jane plote me lajme si , nje burre vrau gruan pasi guxoi te shkonte ne nje feste me shoqet e punes, nje prind vrau femijen ( vajzen ) pasi kjo guxoi te mbathe pantallona xhinsi, nje djale ( pakistanez ) i hodhi acid ne fytyre vajzes qe ishte e premtuara e tij (per fejese), nje femije ( zezake me origjine )i ishte bere nje lidhje ose e qepur ne gjenetalet (sikur rrethprerja per meshkujt ), lapidimi ( vrasje me gure ) e nje vajze te re , fajtore qe u dashurura  me nje italian, nga i jati i vajzes ne grup me dajon dhe vellain, si ajo gruaja ne Veneto qe u rrihte rende nga i shoqi, pasi keshtu i thoshte imami…, mund te vazhdoje me gjate por nuk e shoh te nevojeshme, per te mos cituar ato thirrje qe shpesh imame te larguar si  tepadesheruar nga territori italian, si luftenxites dhe rekrutues te forcave vullnetare ne ndihme te vellezerve ne Irak, Afganistan dhe gjetke… 
Qe integrimi i ketyre fatkeqeve do te jete shume i veshtire, jo nga ata vete, por as nga vendi ku jane strehuar, por nga vete kreret e tyre…, kush pohon te kunderten, pa dashje pohon ate qe ky integrim behet ne nje proçes “normal” dhe ne menyre te “lire”, ku pa dashje gjithashtu i atribuohet Islamit ajo liri qe edhe ne pergjithesi i mungon…! I mungon jo si fe, por i mungon krereve pa si refleks i mungon edhe besimtareve.

----------


## qorri_30

> Europa duhet te mbetet euopiane dhe e krishtere ; Jo pra ti lejohet pasaporta europiane gati shtate dhjete milion turqish, muslimanesh me gjithe konseguencat qe mund te shkaktojne.


Sa fryk e keni Islamin mer tartakuta , vreni mer se po ju thrret Ezani cep e mcep tevropes . Islami i shkon Evropes si kurora Mretit .

Arbereshi_niko  ........... Skener beu , per nji katerfenersh & dy femna tbukra qe i dho venediku coj ca jenicer ntalje me skaf , dhe u bon Arberesh_etc .

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Sa fryk e keni Islamin mer tartakuta , 
> 
> ----------------------------
> Arbereshi_niko [/COLOR] ........... Skener beu , per nji katerfenersh & dy femna tbukra qe i dho venediku coj ca jenicer ntalje me skaf , dhe u bon Arberesh_etc .


O qorro, po pse zaren dhe nuk lexon deri n'fun???
Pastaj leni budalliqet edhe pergjigju si ka lezet, po deshe nryshe hap rruge t'kalojn te tjeret. Por qe nuk ka lezet me bo barcaleta me Skenderbeun..., pasi del kallup jasht teme...
Ja shife si e menoj un, pasi nuk jam kundra,por jam Dakort!!!


Perpara qe Turqia te behet pjesetare e Komunitetit Europian, duhet te ndermarre nje seri masash ne ved, ku keto reforma nuk duhet te jene sa per sy e faqe, pasi jane kushte dhe jo kerkesa miresjellje…
Pasi thame me lart qe Turqia te marre perfundimisht edhe te njohe fajin qe historikisht i atribuohet, per genocidin e armeneve , por jo vetem, por edhe ate te greve, kurdeve, atehere mund te vihet ne diskutim, por fakti qe keto kerkesa mbeten ne leter dhe nuk jane aplikuar ose te mirren e te shqyrtohen seriozisht nga Ankara dhe me pas te vihen ne jete, pra te pranojne qe kane ndodhur, ku edhe te njohe pergjegjesine e saj ( Turqia ), ku te drejtat e njeriut te zbatohen me efekt te menjehershem ( ndaj kurdeve ), ku te mos keqtrajtohen pakicat e krishtera, mbani para sysh vrasjet e prifterinjeve katolike, besimtareve katolike, misionareve protestante, djegje dhe hedhje ne ere te kishave protestante, mbyllja e akademise theologjike orthodokse, moslejimi i pjesemarrjes ne shkollat greke ( nuk lejohen regjistrime te femijeve turq ), toleranca ne pergjithesi jo vetem ne lirine fetare, por edhe ne ate politike…, pra ka shume kerkesa qe Turqia ndoshta me vetedije te plote i ka lene pas dore.
Por ne si shqiptare kjo puna e Turqise na therret dy here ne çeshtje, 
1-nje here pasi jemi ndoshta populli qe me shume e njohim turkun si popull, nder europiane, ku nje histori shekullore na lidh dhe ne nje fare mase edhe kemi po te njejtat karakteristika…  

2-e dyta, neve si popull kemi vuajtur po ate persekutim prej nje populli tjeter ( ki parasysh Kosoven, etj. ), ku te drejtat e njeriut per shqiptarin mbeten nder deftere dhe ne menyre utopike i mesuam per mendesh. Pra çeshtja e njohjes se pergjegjesise turke ne genocidet e para te shekullit, te shkaktuara nga ata vete, pastaj edhe represionet ne menyre te vazhdueshme ndaj popullt kurd, na bejne me te ndjeshem, per shkak se ne vete i hoqem nder supe…, pastaj perberja e popullates ne besime fetare te ndryshme ( e jona ) ka nje element te pakundershtueshem ngjashmerie me realitetin turk.
Pra te gjitha keto dhe te tjera qe mund te kem anashkaluar, pa qellim, perbejne ate qe ne shqipot, duhet te themi fjalen tone, pasi pak here na jepet rasti te flasim pa doreza dhe pa ate patriotizmin qe na karakterizon. Ka mundesi qe Turqia te hyje ne Europe, perpara  Shqiperise, fatkeqesisht per ne!
Pershendetje.

----------


## white-knight

> Sa fryk e keni Islamin mer tartakuta , vreni mer se po ju thrret Ezani cep e mcep tevropes .


qorro jane nda gjonat.Islami eshte per Azine s ka lidhje ketej.Ketej eshte liria dhe qejfi andej eshte nenshtrimi.




> Islami i shkon Evropes si kurora


Shkon aq sa nje prezervativ ne koken e penisit.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> qorro jane nda gjonat.Islami eshte per Azine s ka lidhje ketej.


S'ka problem, ç'do njeri ka mendimet e tija, por qe nuk do te thote se ka te drejte...
Por qe ti, White-knight, je shume pak tolerant me ate qe mendon ndryshe... :Lulja3:

----------


## white-knight

Quhet rryme konservatore arbereshi.Dhe eshte rryma e vetme qe shpeton Shqiperine dhe Europen nga  ngjyra e zeze.

----------


## Alienated

> Qe te hysh ne Europe duhet ti perkasesh kultures europiane. I perket Turqia kesaj kulture?
> Une them JO keshtu qe mos u lodh kot me kete teme arbereshi.Eshte pyetje retorike.
> Turqia ne Europe?Kurre ne kete mijevjecar dhe ne te ardhshmin.
> 
> p.s Mos cuditesh kur te dali ndonje turk qe i do vellezerit ne BE.


Po Bullgaria i perket asaj kulture?

----------


## white-knight

> Po Bullgaria i perket asaj kulture?


Po pse jo?Po krahason shoqerine bullgare me ate turke?Turqi nuk eshte vetem Stambolli.Ka dhe pjese te tjera qe eshte sic i ka krijuar natyra kur u krijua toka.

----------


## Alienated

> Po pse jo?Po krahason shoqerine bullgare me ate turke?Turqi nuk eshte vetem Stambolli.Ka dhe pjese te tjera qe eshte sic i ka krijuar natyra kur u krijua toka.


I ka dhe Bullgaria white-knight, i ka dhe Rumania...

----------


## Alienated

Problemi i Frances me Turqine eshte numri i banoreve qe kane te dyja shtetet "karshi" njera tjetres.

Franca si themeluese e BE do humbte vendin e ndikimit nese Turqia do behej pjese e BE-se. Fuqia e ndikimit ne BE varet nga numri i banoreve te shtetit antar, prandaj kjo eshte nje nga  pengesat me te medha per Turqine.

----------


## white-knight

Kultura rumune dhe bullgare jane me afer Europes ose me mire jane brenda saj.Bullgaret dhe rumunet jane europiane ndersa turqit jane aziatik.
Te flasim per ekonomine ne raport per fryme Rumania e Bullgaria jane me siper si zhvillim se Turqia.Turqia eshte nje gjigand ushtarak por nje xhuxh ekonomik(kopje e ish BRSS).Por une nuk e kisha fjalen per ekonomine por per kulturen e fizionomine qe nuk pershtatet fare me mentalitetin europian.Europa eshte ndare ne Europe Lindore dhe Perendimore.Nuk kemi nevoje per nje Lindje akoma me te prapambetur se kjo qe eshte.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Problemi i Frances me Turqine eshte numri i banoreve qe kane te dyja shtetet "karshi" njera tjetres.
> 
> Franca si themeluese e BE do humbte vendin e ndikimit nese Turqia do behej pjese e BE-se. Fuqia e ndikimit ne BE varet nga numri i banoreve te shtetit antar, prandaj kjo eshte nje nga  pengesat me te medha per Turqine.


Eshte gabim, pasi po te mendojme keshtu, sikur te hynte edhe Rusia , s'kishte me per njeri! E dime te gjithe qe nuk eshte keshtu!
Sarkosy, ka vene si kriter kryesor ato qe thashe me lart, nuk ka problem numri i popullates, pasi eshte me te vertete dytesore...

ps;i thone nje fjale, nuk eshte sasia por cilesia, kjo po qe eshte kryesore!

----------

